# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Schei Videos von Pozo

## woita

Welcher Vogel hat denn bitte die Videos zum Event in Pozo erstellt?? Sonst sind die Event-Videos immer geil und schn anzuschauen (bspw. Lanzarote vor 1-2 Wochen), aber dieses mal ist das echt grausam.

Hektische Schnitte mit viel zu kurzen Sequenzen (man darf ruhig auch mal den Anlauf zum Sprung zeigen oder einen Wellenritt ber 5 Sekunden und nicht nur einen kurzen cutback), alles vllig zusammenhangslos zusammengestckelt (Welle, Slalom), keine (oder kaum) Interviews und zu guter Letzt immer die gleiche, langweilige Musik.

Ich hoffe, das habt nicht ihr selber verbrochen, sondern vom Veranstalter die Videos "eingekauft"....so machts mir auf jeden Fall den Eindruck.

Macht das bitte wieder selber  :Wink:  bzw. die tonix- oder bigsexy-Jungs oder wer auch immer das fr euch sonst macht. Diese Videos werden dem sonst hohem Niveau eurer Seite echt nicht gerecht.

Gru aus Kiel

pipo

----------


## Freewaver

endlich mal einer der`s sagt. Schei Videos und mistige Mucke. Bitte um Besserung... die letzten Events waren 100mal geiler.

----------


## lordofchaos

Fahrt doch nach Pozo und macht selber Videos. Vielleicht sind die dann besser.

----------


## woita

> Fahrt doch nach Pozo und macht selber Videos. Vielleicht sind die dann besser.



ein hochqualifizierter und sehr guter beitrag zum thema..... respekt, mein lieber

----------


## lordofchaos

1. bin ich unter Garantie nicht DEIN lieber
2. Wie man schn an deinen Ausdrcken im ersten Beitrag sehen kann ist dein Niveau sehr hoch.
3. Sei doch froh das es berhaubt Videos gibt. Wenn Sie Dir nicht passen schau Sie einfach nicht an, oder fahr nach Pozo und Film selber.
4. Welche Qualifikation muss den ein Beitrag um deiner wrdig zu sein  :Smile: 

und zu guter letzt. Auch wenn die Qualitt nicht deinen Ansprchen gengt, kann man das anders ausdrcken

----------


## woita

> 1. bin ich unter Garantie nicht DEIN lieber
> 2. Wie man schn an deinen Ausdrcken im ersten Beitrag sehen kann ist dein Niveau sehr hoch.
> 3. Sei doch froh das es berhaubt Videos gibt. Wenn Sie Dir nicht passen schau Sie einfach nicht an, oder fahr nach Pozo und Film selber.
> 4. Welche Qualifikation muss den ein Beitrag um deiner wrdig zu sein 
> 
> und zu guter letzt. Auch wenn die Qualitt nicht deinen Ansprchen gengt, kann man das anders ausdrcken



Ich hab mit keinem Wort geschrieben, dass mein Beitrag niveauvoll war. Allerdings bedarf es schon einer sehr dnnen Haut, um sich von den Begriffen "Vogel" und "scheie" gestrt zu fhlen.

Qualifiziert ist dein Beitrag nach wie vor nicht. Die "Erluterung" unter 3. httest dir auch sparen knnen, das war mir auch so klar, was Du damit sagen willst. 

Natrlich bin ich froh, dass es berhaupt Videos gibt (ich erwhne ja, wie du eventuell bemerkt hast, lobend, dass die Videos bisher immer sehr geil waren). Warum man aber keine (berechtigte) Kritik uern darf, bleibt in diesem Zusammenhang wohl dein Geheimnis. 

Auf Kinder-Argumente wie: "Wenns dir nicht passt, schaus halt nicht an" oder "dann fahr doch selber hin und machs besser" kann ich definitiv verzichten.

----------


## sandiger-Fu

trinkt ne Bierchen zusammen, und habt euch lieb !!!!  



Hang loose

----------


## bensen

moin,
ich finde die videos auch nicht wirklich prickelnd. wenn man die mal mit den anderen der vergangenen jahre vergleicht liegen dazwischen welten. auerdem sind alle videos nichtmal halb so lang wie die vorherigen. ansonsten schaue ich mir die vids der pwa webseite sehr gerne an und hoffe mal das sie beim nchsten event wieder auf dem selben level sind, wie das vorher war.

----------


## Redaktion

Danke fr euer Feedback, diese Filme haben wir so von den Eventveranstaltern erhalten und mussten aus rechtlichen Grnden zustzlich die Gema-pflichtige Musik entfernen.

Die Aufnahmen an sich sind gut, aber die Inhalte und der Schnitt der Filme ist als tglicher Eventreport wirklich unbrauchbar. Die bunt zusammengewrfelte Action hat grtenteils keinen Bezug zum Tag und wiederholt sich.

Ab Fuerte produzieren wir wieder selbst vor Ort, bzw. zusammen mit der Crew von BSP-Media/Tonix.

Und Ende Juli startet der 2009er Video Award - dann knnt ihr wieder schnibbeln was die Kiste hergibt!

Viele Gre
Jrgen

----------


## silvestre

kleine anmerkung bzw. meinung:
ich persnlich freue mich zwar an netten surf-bildern, solange man allerdings nur schnell aneinandergeschnittene clips mit hintergrundmusik sieht/hrt, ist die ganze sache sehr austauschbar und wird zumindest fr mich schnell langweilig. auch wenns vielleicht spieig daher kommt, ein bericht a la sprtschau mit komentar, wer fhrt, wer fhrt, wie ist der verlauf wre fr mich 100 mal interessanter als sich jeden tag gleichende clips. gerade im slalom ist ein ersichtlicher rennverlauf das hauptschlich spannende, aber auch einen wellen-heat mit windloch, anlauf, schlechtem und gutem sprung wrde ich gerna mal sehen.
vielleicht lsst sich ja da mal was machen.....

----------


## strandsteher

Boardseekermag.com hat bzgl. des Pozo-Events ganz klar die Nase vorn. Super Blog von Phil Horrocks, dann ein kurzer guter Film zum Event inkl. der Triple Versuche von Campello und nun den kompletten Final-Heat zwischen Fernandez und Kster im Splitscreen-Format:

http://www.boardseekermag.com/featur...-2009-110.html

Einfach top und eine sehr gute Reprsentation des Windsurfens als Competition. Davon htte ich gerne mehr!

Gru,

Tom

----------


## chrissurfer52

@woita: Ich finde du hast recht was das Video angeht, ber den Ton kann man diskutieren, aber ich fands jetzt nicht schlimm und warum soll man nicht einfach sagen was man denkt

@Redaktion: Tja ist dumm gelaufen, aber sonst die Videos waren echt Klasse

@silvestre: recht hast du

@strandsteher: Danke fr diesen link, genau sowas will ich sehen. Und nach dem Video kann ich nur sagen: Respekt, Kster hat echt zurecht gewonnen. Was fr ein selbstbewusstsein im Final-Heat so Sachen zu machen.

----------


## silvestre

http://www.boardseekermag.com/featur...-2009-110.html


das ist mal ein video- fr mich das interessanteste seit "rip" -   endlich mal keine schnitte, wenig musik, alles drauf, auch die wenden und halsen .  super teil, schn auch der splitsreen fr so ein finale.
so stell ich mir surf-videos vor!

----------


## jostilan

das ist mal besser als diese sinnlos-zusaenschnitte mit musik im hintergrund wo dann ein fahrer am ende sagt "der Wind war toll"!!!!!

----------


## fastforward720

... das passiert einfach, wenn sich da Leute ransetzen, die keinen Blassen vom Surfen haben. Die Videos sind nmlich an sicher super produziert, aber wie halt schon gesagt –*vllig aus der Luft gegriffene "Action"... Schade

----------

